# Greatest of all time?



## Mike Perry (Jun 26, 2003)

The video of Secretariat got me thinking of the greatest of all time that we are fortunate to have seen in our life time I mean truly all time great, non negotiable, no questions asked.
Secretariat obviously in his field.
I think Muhammad Ali is another 

Who else?
MP


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

If we are talking about horses Northern Dancer. People - Roger Maris and Mickey Mantle. Remember them at Detroit stadium years ago and my Dad taking us there. They both hit home runs. Sweet!


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Golf - Jack Nicklaus


----------



## dorkweed (Apr 14, 2009)

Of the athletes I've seen play.....................


Baseball....................Roberto Clemente
Football........................Walter Payton/Bo Jackson
Hockey.......................Bobby Hull/Bobby Orr
Basketball........................MJ/Pete Maravich
Horse Racing..................Secretariat
Golf..................................Jack Nicklaus
Shotgunning..........................Tom Knapp
Boxing........................Mike Tyson, prior to Don King pimping
Boxing 2.....................Marvin Hagler
Pro-Wrestling...............Dick the "Bruiser"

Tennis, cycling, all "X"-Games crap, skiing, surfing, volleyball, etc. are not "sports".


----------



## coachmo (Apr 23, 2009)

Walter Payton, Willie Mays (a little before my time but still), Wayne Gretzky...to name a few.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

dorkweed said:


> Of the athletes I've seen play.....................
> 
> 
> Baseball....................Roberto Clemente
> ...


When I was a child I saw Roberto Clemente at the Astrodome. He hit a home run and made two incredible catches. He got a standing ovation from us, the opposing crowd, and died on his way to serve others before the next season. A remarkable man. I'll never forget that game, it was my first pro game.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

dorkweed said:


> Of the athletes I've seen play.....................
> 
> 
> Baseball....................Roberto Clemente
> ...


Boxing sorry loved Marvelous but Sugar Ray won that fight. Finally wore my vhs tape out but each time Sugar Ray won. If Cus hadn't died Tyson would have gone down as the greatest fighter in history. 

If you don't believe me when Tyson got beat by Douglas his team, lead by electro hair, was using a condom filled with water instead of a cold swell. Google it its true.

Football is easy Jim Brown and he was well before my time. A men among boys.

that's all me and Forrest have to say about that.


----------



## PMC (Mar 14, 2013)

Barry Sanders


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

PMC said:


> Barry Sanders


Electric but couldn't get you two yards when you needed it.

See Emmitt......


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

PMC said:


> Barry Sanders


I have an aquaintence that played against Barry Sanders as a line backer for the Bears and later the Packers. After he retired he spent his money on African safaris. He has a lion in his man cave that he named Barry. He said he could never catch him on the field.


----------



## Dos Patos (Oct 15, 2012)

I got to see Reggie White play and have never seen another player throw someone like him.Guy was amazing!


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

dorkweed said:


> Of the athletes I've seen play.....................
> 
> 
> Baseball....................Roberto Clemente
> ...


Pro Wrestling IS a sport?... But these others are not? You must have been a pro wrassler


----------



## JoeOverby (Jan 2, 2010)

Peyton Manning, Tiger Woods ( you ain't gotta like him but the SOB is phenomenal), Michael Phelps, Dale Earnhardt, Nolan Ryan, Michael Jordan, Emmit Smith, and Jerry Rice.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Johnny Unitas - Baltimore Colts


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

JoeOverby said:


> Peyton Manning, Tiger Woods ( you ain't gotta like him but the SOB is phenomenal), Michael Phelps, Dale Earnhardt, Nolan Ryan, Michael Jordan, Emmit Smith, and Jerry Rice.


Good List Joe. None of those guys laid down when it got tough. I hate Jerry Rice well I love Jerry Rice, ok its a love hate thing.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Football - Earl Campbell Johnny U
Baseball - who cares
golf - Tiger
hockey - I don't even know a hockey player really
basketball - MJ 
boxing - Tyson Ali
Wrestling - Dusty Rhodes (also one of the top three people I would love to have a couple beers with)


----------



## DaveHare (Sep 17, 2011)

John Elway and Joe Montana.


----------



## Tdog (Mar 10, 2013)

Neil Peart, drummer, RUSH.
Just for something different.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Great call on Earl Campbell. Most would hesitate to list him due to the relative brevity of his career. But make no mistake, he very well may be the most potent combination of speed, power, size and toughness we have ever seen.

My football short list:

Earl Campell
Jim Brown
Ray Lewis
Dieon Sanders
Reggie White
Bo Jackson
Anthony Munoz


Basketball

Michael Jordan
Kareem Abdul-Jabbar


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

My Dad.

didnt realise it untill after he was gone, and I decided to grow up..

Gooser


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

Ron Jeremy.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Lonnie Spann said:


> Ron Jeremy.



What sport did he do ?


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

badbullgator said:


> Football - Earl Campbell Johnny U
> Baseball - who cares
> golf - Tiger
> hockey - I don't even know a hockey player really
> ...


I've met Earl on a couple of different occasions, he's from Tyler. Also met Tony Dorsett. Dorsett wasn't a very big man but his shoulders were incredibly wide. But Earl he was incredible. Not tall Wide shoulders but you wouldn't believe how large his thighs were just incredible. He was a specimen.


----------



## John Kruger (Apr 1, 2009)

These guys were legends in their sports:

Soccer: Pele
Formula One Racing: Ayrton Senna


----------



## Wingman509 (Jan 30, 2013)

duk4me said:


> Electric but couldn't get you two yards when you needed it.
> 
> See Emmitt......


Anyone could have gotten two yards behind that cowboy's O line! Smith would have been average at best behind Detroit's O line


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

River Oaks Corky.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Tdog said:


> Neil Peart, drummer, RUSH.
> Just for something different.


love this, seen them 13 times and have tickets in juLy

/Paul


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

In dogs, Cosmo and in herding max. Two incredible dogs great at their job

/Paul


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Like the yanks or not- Derek Jeter will be in history.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Bull riding - Donnie Gay or Ty Murray

Calf roping- Roy Cooper or Trevor Brazile

All Around - Larry Mahan

Barrel Racing- Charmayne James

Country western singer- George Strait

Quarter horse- Dash for Cash

Cutting Horse- Cutter Bill


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

Lonnie Spann said:


> Ron Jeremy.





Shawn White said:


> What sport did he do ?


""Pole Vault""


----------



## MIDTNGRNHEAD (Jun 17, 2004)

All the above, man or animal, have their place in history and in our hearts. But as the old country song said "Who's gonna fill their shoes, who's gonna stand that tall".


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

MooseGooser said:


> My Dad.
> 
> didnt realise it untill after he was gone, and I decided to grow up..
> 
> Gooser


NOW... We're talkin'


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

junfan68 said:


> .....
> 
> My football short list:
> 
> ...


Gale Sayers doesn't deserve a spot there??? ;-) 

Poetry in motion, shortened career and all. 

JS


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

My greatest sports hero is Stan "The MAN" Musial.
He did it right!

In my heart he is the greatest.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Duckquilizer said:


> ""Pole Fault""


I found a pic online of him ,he's kinda chubby for a pole vaulter....must have used a large stick.


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

Shawn White said:


> I found a pic online of him ,he's kinda chubby for a pole vaulter....must have used a large stick.


Makes you wonder how a dude like that can make it big huh? LOL


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

getting this thread back on track about the greatest

Got to watch Sandy Koufax when I was in elementary school, I listened to the broadcast the night he threw the no hitter against the Cubs, still remember the call by Vin Scully

Tennis fans the greatest has to be Rod Laver

Bowling afficianados - Earl Anthony

and for the real Track and Field pole vaulter - Bob Seagren......sprinter Michael Johnson....miler Jim Ryan..hurdler Edwin Moses...


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Tenors- Luciano Pavarotti greatest tenor of all time!
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xY_bqJ4UYk&list=ALNb4maWNoT6R4CWTUX5klPdD11nztOXvD 
*One of my favorite songs to sing! Pavarotti !!
Track- Michael Johnson, Carl Lewis, Usain Bolt are all pretty good!
Basketball, MJ, and Magic were both dynamic to see in person!! Saw Mj grab a lob pass from Pippen that I swear was above the backboard!! Course it was in Denver so lighter air 

Aaron *


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

badbullgator said:


> Wrestling - Dusty Rhodes (also one of the top three people I would love to have a couple beers with)


x 10 bbg!

*"I'm tha baaad man fom Borga, Tek-thas. I'm Duth-ta Rhodths, thu 'mer'cun dweam, thu towuh uf powuh, too sthweet ta be sthow-uh!" *Dusty Rhodes, common introduction quoted from match vs. abdulah the butcher on georgia championship wrestling hosted by gordon solie, circa 1976.

translation, "i am the bad man from borger, texas. i am dusty rhodes, the American dream, the tower of power, too sweet to be sour!"


----------



## Jake McNeese (Sep 26, 2007)

I am far too young to have seen most of these past players play, but my opinion on present (1990s-2013) and past (before 1989)

Baseball:
Past: Ted Williams, The Babe, Hank Aaron
Present: Ken Griffey Jr. (has one of the sweetest swings ever), Nolan Ryan, Cal Ripken, Randy Johnson

Football:
Past: Bart Starr, Johnny U, Archie Manning (put the guy with a different team than my deloved Saints, and he has more superbowl rings than anyone else)
Present: Peyton Manning (saw him play my alma mater when i was about 10 years old and he dominated), Joe Montana, Emmitt

Basketball:
Past: Wilt the Stilt, Larry Byrd
Present: MJ, Lebron

Hockey:
Past: Bobby Orr
Present: Wayne Gretzky

Golf:
Past: Jack Nicklaus
Present: Tiger

Boxing: Rocky Marciano
Present: Tyson

Wrestling:

The one and only Nature Boy Rick Flair


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

All around athlete: Bo Jackson


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

huntinman said:


> All around athlete: Bo Jackson


He was special!!

Quite the archery hunter!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Float like a butterfly sting like a bee

Byron Nelson

Señor George


----------



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

Bo Jackson was a phenomenal athlete. Only recent player to be good at 2 pro sports, not just play like Deion, but be good at both. 

Joe Montana was clutch as was Jordan. 

Mariano Rivera is the best closer ever.

Barry Sanders made professional defenders look silly with his style. Put him in Dallas during his prime and he breaks all the rushing records.

Russell


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

Nature Boy Ric Flair-22 World Championships. 16 "officially" recognized. Whoooooooooooooo!


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

I believe any athlete that broke through a barrier to be special - the 4 minute mile, 12 feet in the pole vault, 10 second 100 yards, 

Athletes I enjoyed watching -

Bill Russell, Jerry West, Rick Barry, MJ - in recent times it has been the ability to get press that has driven someone's credentials. I am little impressed by the 1 man show in a team sport. 

Ted Williams, Stan Musial, Jackie Robinson

Sugar Ray Robinson - Boxing

Lots of dogs - all with great credentials & ability - none that wouldn't be great to hunt over . I've been in training groups with some great dogs & it is special to watch them do hard things day in & day out, but that had to be nurtured. 

Lots of good Football players who, based on the 21 other guys on the field, might or might not show their greatness. OJ was very good!!!


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Kannonball Kate


----------



## CanAmMan (Sep 28, 2007)

Gordie Howe!


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Although Ozzie Smith wasnt known for his swing ,he was possibley the best Short stop of all with 13 golden gloves.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

And the ******* from Kiln, MS is already forgotten?


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

With all due respect here, if can can call golf a sport how in the world can you not consider Tennis a sport? Roger Federer in his prime was remarkable!!




dorkweed said:


> Of the athletes I've seen play.....................
> 
> 
> Baseball....................Roberto Clemente
> ...


----------



## TexGold (Jan 27, 2009)

badbullgator said:


> Football - Earl Campbell Johnny U
> Baseball - who cares
> golf - Tiger
> hockey - I don't even know a hockey player really
> ...


Never had beer with Dusty Rhodes, but drank a bottle of whiskey with Tom Knapp.


----------



## TexGold (Jan 27, 2009)

There are two sides to football. What about Butkis? Alex Karras? Ray Nitske? Lee Roy Jordan? Bob Lilly? And offensive linemen- Forrest Gregg? Jerry Kramer.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Football: Brett Favre, Aaron Rodgers, 

Dogs: Lottie, Tank, Cotton, Zeke
Sue


----------



## Barry Ireland (Feb 18, 2005)

The best of all time? My Granddad! He was a master thAt could do and fix anything. He raised my brother and myself and never once complained that we heard. So to speak of the greatest lets look at what is truly great?
Just my opinion


----------



## hooked on quackers (Nov 7, 2010)

Jake McNeese said:


> I am far too young to have seen most of these past players play, but my opinion on present (1990s-2013) and past (before 1989)
> 
> Baseball:
> Past: Ted Williams, The Babe, Hank Aaron
> ...


Thought for sure you would say Gulfcoast


----------



## NBHunter (Apr 24, 2009)

Tdog said:


> Neil Peart, drummer, RUSH.
> Just for something different.


Oh come on man....Rick Allen from Def Lepard does it with one arm (and both feet). A class of his own.


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

Football: Deion Sanders
Basketball: The Big O/ MJ
Baseball: Tough to judge with all the doping 
Hockey: Gretzky 
Golfs not a sport


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

duk4me said:


> Boxing sorry loved Marvelous but Sugar Ray won that fight. Finally wore my vhs tape out but each time Sugar Ray won. If Cus hadn't died Tyson would have gone down as the greatest fighter in history.
> 
> If you don't believe me when Tyson got beat by Douglas his team, lead by electro hair, was using a condom filled with water instead of a cold swell. Google it its true.
> 
> ...


Even so and as much as I loved Tyson, he wasn't close to the greatest boxer of all time, Muhammed Ali.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Cowtown said:


> Even so and as much as I loved Tyson, he wasn't close to the greatest boxer of all time, Muhammed Ali.


Buster Douglas proved that.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Cowtown said:


> Even so and as much as I loved Tyson, he wasn't close to the greatest boxer of all time, Muhammed Ali.


No what I meant was if Cus hadn't of died and Don King taken over his camp he could have gone down as the greatest. Of course this isn't a shoulda coulda thread.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

duk4me said:


> No what I meant was if Cus hadn't of died and Don King taken over his camp he could have gone down as the greatest. Of course this isn't a shoulda coulda thread.


I agree that Tyson was at his vicious best when Cus D'Amato was still alive.


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Why is golf not a sport?



mngundog said:


> Football: Deion Sanders
> Basketball: The Big O/ MJ
> Baseball: Tough to judge with all the doping
> Hockey: Gretzky
> Golfs not a sport


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Wade said:


> Why is golf not a sport?


if driving a car is sport....?


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Golf = Jack Nicklaus
Tennis = Roger Federer


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

roseberry said:


> if driving a car is sport....?


Depends on whether its a Yugo or a Nascar stock car...


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

To me, the greatest NFL football team was the Pittsburgh Steelers in the 1970's

I'll leave some guys out for sure. I'll cross over several years' worth of players. But roughly the roster with:

Chuck Noll (head Coach)
Terry Bradshaw
Rocky Blier
Mean Joe Green
Dwight White
John Stallworth
Lynn Swann
Donnie Shell
Roy Geurella
Franco Harris
Jack Lambert
Jack Ham
Randy Grossman
LC Greenwood
Mike Webster (the "original" Iron Mike)


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

huntinman said:


> Depends on whether its a Yugo or a Nascar stock car...


Now that I think of it, driving a Yugo might have been a sport for those that had the pleasure...


----------



## cubdriver (Jan 1, 2006)

IMO, the greatest athletic feat was accomplished by Eric Heiden in Lake Placid in 1980 during the ice skating races. He was the first person to win five individual gold medals in one Olympics and on top of that he also set an Olympic record in each. He won the 500 m, 1000 m, 1500 m, 5,000 m and 10,000 m races. This, again IMO, would compare to Carl Lewis winning the 100 m, 200 m, 400 m, 1500 m, and 5,000 m races in one Olympics (he didn't). Guess what, nobody else has EVER won over that many extremely different distances in one Olympics. Michel Johnson accomplished a great feat by winning just the 200 m and 400 m races in track.... Mark Spitz and Michael Phelps specialized in a limited range of distances and some of their gold medals were in relays.


----------



## stoney (Apr 6, 2004)

hhmmm i think mngundog might be off with the fairies if he thinks golf is not a sport
tiger woods is by far the best known american sportsman over the last 20 years the level of c ordination needed to play at top level golf is unbelievable as well as having a mind like a steel trap
golf is one of the worlds big sports along side soccer rugby cricket and tennis this group would account for 99% of the worlds best sportsmen
amazingly only one person has mentioned non american people both senna and pele were amazingly successful in huge worlds sports unlike most of the people already mentioned in this thread
wrestling is not a sport
boxing!!!!!!!!! tyson was a small heavywieght who was the best of about 20 serious world class heavyweights tiger woods was the best of about 500 million competitive golfers


----------



## mjiorle (Mar 11, 2008)

Real wrestling: Cael Sanderson 4 time NCAA div. 1 champion. 1st and only to ever go undefeated through 4 years of college. Also an Olympic gold medalist. Now the coach of National Champions Penn State 2 years running.

Mike


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

Wade said:


> Why is golf not a sport?


Because 60 year old men can be in the running in majors against 30 year olds. Tom Watson at age 75 in the 2009 Open Championsip, cane in hand, took away all doubts. How many 60 year olds do you see in the NBA, NFL or NHL? Golf, darts, horse shoes, chess, bowling all take talent to be great at, none are sports.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

mngundog said:


> Because 60 year old men can be in the running in majors against 30 year olds. How many 60 year olds do you see in the NBA, NFL or NHL? Golf, darts, horse shoes, chess, bowling all take talent to be great at, none are sports.


So riding a bicycle through the Alps for 3 weeks is not a sport but riding a horse around a dirt track for 3 minutes is??? :shock:


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

mjiorle said:


> Real wrestling: Cael Sanderson 4 time NCAA div. 1 champion. 1st and only to ever go undefeated through 4 years of college. Also an Olympic gold medalist. Now the coach of National Champions Penn State 2 years running.
> 
> Mike


Didn't read the whole thread but, I would think if you were talking wrestling Mr. Bruce Baumgartner would at least be mentioned. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bruce_Baumgartner


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

JS said:


> So riding a bicycle through the Alps for 3 weeks is not a sport but riding a horse around a dirt track for 3 minutes is??? :shock:


How did you get that from my post?


----------



## Bill Watson (Jul 13, 2005)

*Joe Lewis, boxer extraordinary*

That is 26, enough?


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

mjiorle said:


> Real wrestling: Cael Sanderson 4 time NCAA div. 1 champion. 1st and only to ever go undefeated through 4 years of college. Also an Olympic gold medalist. Now the coach of National Champions Penn State 2 years running.
> 
> Mike


Pretty awesome stuff. But a quick search throws another name into the fight.

, 
Sports Illustrated named his college (Cael Sanderson)career as the second most impressive college sports feat behind the setting of four world records by Jesse Owens in a single hour at the 1935 Big Ten track and field conference championship meet. [1]


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

mngundog said:


> Because 60 year old men can be in the running in majors against 30 year olds.* Tom Watson at age 75 in the 2009 Open Championsip,* cane in hand, took away all doubts. How many 60 year olds do you see in the NBA, NFL or NHL? Golf, darts, horse shoes, chess, bowling all take talent to be great at, none are sports.


Lets be a little more accurate...neither Tom Watson the pro golfer or Tom Watson the field trialer are anywhere near 75 years old..Watson was 59 during that tournament....still my favorite golfer

just because someone is older and still able to compete with younger athletes does not de-legitimize that sport


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Chris Atkinson said:


> To me, the greatest NFL football team was the Pittsburgh Steelers in the 1970's
> 
> I'll leave some guys out for sure. I'll cross over several years' worth of players. But roughly the roster with:
> 
> ...


And I thought I was a homer.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

JS said:


> So riding a bicycle through the Alps for 3 weeks is not a sport but riding a horse around a dirt track for 3 minutes is??? :shock:





mngundog said:


> How did you get that from my post?


Yeah, my bad. I quoted the wrong post. Somebody (not you) back on page one was dissin' cycling. Just now getting around to throwing that out there.

JS
*
dorkweed:*



> Of the athletes I've seen play.....................
> 
> 
> Baseball....................Roberto Clemente
> ...


----------



## Jake McNeese (Sep 26, 2007)

hooked on quackers said:


> Thought for sure you would say Gulfcoast



Haha Jack, he is a jack of all trades.. I think he was a professional wrestler in another life.


----------



## Jake McNeese (Sep 26, 2007)

mngundog said:


> Because 60 year old men can be in the running in majors against 30 year olds. Tom Watson at age 75 in the 2009 Open Championsip, cane in hand, took away all doubts. How many 60 year olds do you see in the NBA, NFL or NHL? Golf, darts, horse shoes, chess, bowling all take talent to be great at, none are sports.



So if what you are saying is true, Baseball is not a sport. Nolan Ryan was mowing kids down half his age in his late career.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Jake McNeese said:


> So if what you are saying is true, Baseball is not a sport. Nolan Ryan was mowing kids down half his age in his late career.


I may be mistaken but didn't he play for The Rangers the same years as Jose Canseco?;-)


----------



## Pete (Dec 24, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-pdglP7J8Y

Mathew Fayers Tiddlywinks
Bobby Fischer chess
sends chills up my spine


----------



## Ken Barton (Jun 7, 2010)

Center field a 1956 healthy, sober Mick-best I ever saw


----------

